# NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden



## pibels94 (30. August 2011)

*NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

Moin!

Habe folgendes Problem: Meine 400GB Platte war erstaunlich voll  Hatte 2 Partitionen, auf C: den ganzen Windows Kram, Programme, Musik und Bilder, auf D: Filme und ein paar weitere Programme.

Nachdem ich mir vor einer Woche eine externe HDD gekauft habe, und alle Filme darauf gespeichert habe, hatte ich natürlich wieder massig Platz auf D: . 

So, nun habe ich Volume D: verkleinert (mit Win 7 geht das ja relativ einfach) um den Plat C: zuzuschieben. Der nicht zugewiesene Speicherplatz lässt sich jedoch an keines der Volumes anfügen, es lässt sich lediglich ein neues Volume erstellen.

Weiß jemand Rat? 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Philip


----------



## sQeep (30. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

Im Endeffekt musst du mit einem Partitionierungs-Tool den freien Bereich hinter die C:\-Platte verschieben, sonst kannst du diese nicht vergrößern.


----------



## pibels94 (30. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*



sQeep schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt musst du mit einem Partitionierungs-Tool den freien Bereich hinter die C:\-Platte verschieben, sonst kannst du diese nicht vergrößern.



danke für den tip, dann werde ich das mal so versuchen


----------



## OctoCore (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

Oder in einen Dynamischen Datenträger wandeln, dann kann man unpartitionierten Plattenplatz anhängen, egal wo er liegt, auch von einer anderen Platte.


----------



## pibels94 (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Oder in einen Dynamischen Datenträger wandeln, dann kann man unpartitionierten Plattenplatz anhängen, egal wo er liegt, auch von einer anderen Platte.




dann müsste ich aber C: in einen dynamischen Datenträger umwandeln, oder? Naja ich schau nachher zuhause mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## XT1024 (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

Oder etwas herum-löschen und -erstellen.
D verkleinern, E erstellen, Inhalt von D nach E verschieben, D löschen und an C anhängen, E zu D machen


----------



## pibels94 (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Oder etwas herum-löschen und -erstellen.
> D verkleinern, E erstellen, Inhalt von D nach E verschieben, D löschen und an C anhängen, E zu D machen


 
okaaay....  klingt aufwendig, aber na gut ^^


----------



## XT1024 (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

Geht jedenfalls ohne Zusatzsoftware oder änderungen (Dynamischer Datenträger); hatte ich vor einiger Zeit genau so gemacht.


----------



## sQeep (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

Also das Umwandeln der C:\ Partition in einen dynamischen Datenträger würd ich lassen.
Bestenfalls 50:50 Chance auf eine Neuinstallation mit ggf. Datenverlust.


----------



## OctoCore (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*



sQeep schrieb:


> Also das Umwandeln der C:\ Partition in einen dynamischen Datenträger würd ich lassen.
> Bestenfalls 50:50 Chance auf eine Neuinstallation mit ggf. Datenverlust.



Wie kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett?

Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre schon oft auf DT gewechselt (und ab und zu zurück - offiziell geht das aber nicht) und dabei auch nie nur ein einziges Byte verloren.
Ich würde es mir immer vorher überlegen, Dynamische Datenträger zu benutzen, aber nicht aus Angst vor Datenverlust.


----------



## pibels94 (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett?
> 
> Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre schon oft auf DT gewechselt (und ab und zu zurück - offiziell geht das aber nicht) und dabei auch nie nur ein einziges Byte verloren.
> Ich würde es mir immer vorher überlegen, Dynamische Datenträger zu benutzen, aber nicht aus Angst vor Datenverlust.



ich hab nur gehört das die schreib/lese geschwindigkeit sinkt, ist das richtig?


----------



## OctoCore (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

Auswirkungen auf die Geschwindigkeit hat es auch nicht - Ich habs auch nur der Vollständigkeit erwähnt, eine bessere Lösung wäre:
Download von Minitool Partition Wizard Home Edition, Partition Wizard starten, mit ihm D: nach "rechts" schieben, C: erweitern lassen (dafür wird der Rechner wohl neu booten müssen). Kann je nach Größe etwas dauern, also nicht unbedingt machen, wenn man den Rechner braucht.
Wenn C: auch Systemlaufwerk ist, klappt die Methode von XT1024 nicht unbedingt - zumindest nicht aus einem von dort laufenden Windows heraus.


----------



## pibels94 (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

C: ist Systemlaufwerk  dann lad ich einfach das Tool und bastel mir meine Platte irgendwie wieder zusammen 

auf jedenfall vielen Dank für die Antworten, ich schreib heut Abend ob es geklappt hat


----------



## sQeep (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett?



Weil er nicht der erste win7 User wäre der sich damit seine Systempartition zerballert und neu aufsetzen müsste.


----------



## OctoCore (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

Okidoki... bis dann


----------



## XT1024 (31. August 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn C: auch Systemlaufwerk ist, klappt die Methode von XT1024 nicht unbedingt - zumindest nicht aus einem von dort laufenden Windows heraus.


 Ich hab eben mal schnell mein C:\ um 5gb verkleinert, das ging wunderbar. Anschließendes Erweitern ging natürlich auch ohne Probleme. Aus purer Faulheit habe ich aber nicht 180gb aus D:\ nach F:\ verschoben 
Da denke ich doch, dass das Ergebnis übertragbar sein sollte.


----------



## OctoCore (1. September 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

Achte auf die Feinheiten: Nicht unbedingt!
Verkleinert habe ich auch schon erfolgreich, nur mit dem Vergrößern klappt es nicht immer. Es steht auch was entsprechendes in der Windowshilfe... 
Wie auch immer, es soll ja komfortabel gehen. 
Und mit einem Partitionerer muss man nicht die Partitionen umständlich durch die Landschaft schieben.
Das ist eben das Problem beim Datenträgerverwalter: du kannst dir nicht aussuchen an welchem Ende du die Partition vergrößern oder verkleinern kannst - der fummelt immer nur hinten rum. 

Okay, bei mir geht es wahrscheinlich nicht, weil die nachfolgenden Partitionen logische Volumes in einer erweiterten Partition sind. Auch wen man das nachfolgende Volume löscht, bleiben die Grenzen der erweiterten Partition bestehen, so das sich eine davor liegende primäre Partition nicht in die erweiterte Partition ausdehnen kann und darf.
Wer seine Partitionen mit der Datenträgerverwaltung von Windows 7 anlegt, kann sich den Partitionstyp nicht aussuchen, es werden solange primäre Partitionen angelegt, bis sie der Datenträgerverwaltung ausgehen. Dann wird automatisch auf erweiterte Partitionen gewechselt. Bei nebeneinanderliegenden primären Partitionen ist die Erweiterung in den Platz hinein, der von einer gelöschten primären Partion freigegeben wurde, von der davor liegenden primären Partition einfach möglich.

Bei fremden Rechnern kann man schlecht wissen, nach welchem Schema die Partitionen angelegt sind. Da geht man besser auf Nummer sicher. Außer man sitzt davor und kann mit Diskpart nachsehen.


----------



## pibels94 (1. September 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

bei mir hat genau garnichts funktioniert, details erspar ich euch, weil sonst wahrscheinlich rauskommt das ich einfach zu blöd bin 

habs mit dem partitionsmanager versucht, no way 

aber egal, ist ja nichts kaputt, nur aus komfortgründen wäre es ganz nett gewesen, naja, auf jedenfall nochmal danke


----------



## OctoCore (1. September 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

Was hat er denn gesagt? Möglich, dass du übersehen hast, dass die Aufträge, die du ihm erteilt hast, links in einer Liste stehen. Sie werden erst dann ausgeführt, wenn du da auf *Apply* klickst. Ist bei vielen solcher Manager so - und es ist keine Schande, wenn man das schlicht übersieht.


----------



## pibels94 (1. September 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Was hat er denn gesagt? Möglich, dass du übersehen hast, dass die Aufträge, die du ihm erteilt hast, links in einer Liste stehen. Sie werden erst dann ausgeführt, wenn du da auf *Apply* klickst. Ist bei vielen solcher Manager so - und es ist keine Schande, wenn man das schlicht übersieht.



ne, das hab ich soweit verstanden, konnte auch aus dem nicht zugewiesenen platz eine neue partition machen, und c: als primary setzen, aber da hörte der spaß dann auch auf


----------



## OctoCore (1. September 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

So weit hört sich das doch gut an und das Problem ist oder war?


----------



## pibels94 (1. September 2011)

*AW: NIcht zugewiesener Speicherplatz kann nicht an eine Partition angehängt werden*

der nicht zugewiesene sollte ja an C: rangepappt werden  ich experementiere nachher nochmal rum


----------

